# Re: benq monitor not turn on



## finalcut62 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: benq monitor not turn on*

Hello guys (I guess ;-) )

I ended up on this forum after looking for a solution to the following: I would like my Benq monitor to power on, after turning AC on. My knowledge of schematics isn't such that I can read it like I can read programming lines, so I kindly request your assistance.

When keeping the power-button pressed, the monitor will turn when applying AC, but will go into an off-on-off etc loop after a while. So, connecting the contacts on the on-off switch is not a viable option.

Could one of you wizards point me to another solution for my goal? Preferably a direct pointer to the positions on the power supply board I would need to connect....

Best,

Paul

*Edit:* - Thread moved to new post for clarification - WereBo


----------

